# level 1 battles! who likes them?



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

I LOVE lv 1 battles! i make babies of my favorite pokemon and battle with my friend! does anybody else do this?


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> I LOVE lv 1 battles! i make babies of my favorite pokemon and battle with my friend! does anybody else do this?


*gasps* you like lv 1 battles too?!:freaked: i thought i was the only one who liked them!! it's just so much fun (and really cute!!) to see little lv 1 baby pokemon battle each other!! i do have battles like that all the time!! except i battle against myself since no one where i live likes pokemon so im really alone when it comes to pokemon.:sad:


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 20, 2008)

No... But I love the Focus Sash/Endeavor/quick Attack/Rattata

Lv1 Rattata FTW


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

coughsalot said:


> No... But I love the Focus Sash/Endeavor/quick Attack/Rattata
> 
> Lv1 Rattata FTW


oh, yeah, that rattata really owns in single battles if you have the right pokemon to help it.:sunglasses:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

lv 1 battles are even mor  ahh! my cat jumped in my lap! *puts cat on floor* as i was saying lv 1 battles are even more fun when you teach them extremely powerful moves, how fun to make a squirtle use blizzard or hydro pump?


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

aww...it must have been cute (but painful) when your cat jumped in your lap! i like cats a lot but i have a dog instead. my dad is allergic to cats so we got a dog (sadly). but Sophie (my dog. she's a border terrier, just to let you know) is really cute!! she's giving me her puppy-dog-eyes look right now, because im eating a snack and she wants some. anyway (back to subject:sweatdrop:), i have a charmander with the move fire blast and a drifloon with shadow ball and other really strong moves!!


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> Ice tiger said:
> 
> 
> > lv 1 battles are even mor  ahh! my cat jumped in my lap! *puts cat on floor* as i was saying lv 1 battles are even more fun when you teach them extremely powerful moves, how fun to make a squirtle use blizzard or hydro pump?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> Poke4ever said:
> 
> 
> > cool i have a lv 1 charmander with fireblast too! o and this morning my cat stuck her nose in my cereal! X-X
> ...


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> Ice tiger said:
> 
> 
> > aww, i just love it when pets do cute stuff like that!! it makes me feel all warm inside!!
> ...


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> Poke4ever said:
> 
> 
> > yes it is cute pstt my cat likes coffee and skittles and that is very off-topic though its a rule that you have to keep on the subject of the thread... but i love my kitty... once in sapphire version i named a pikachu herpes and traded it to a little boy for a skitty :) hehehe i gave him herpes... :)
> ...


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> Ice tiger said:
> 
> 
> > oh, yeah, i almost forgot about that rule...but one last thing about Sophie. she loves peanut butter!! one time i was eating peanut butter crackers upstairs in my room and (sophie was downstairs at the time) sophie smelled them and ran upstairs to my room!! it was the cutest thing ever!! anyway, back to the topic, yeah, so i like lv 1 battles a lot. there really cute and fun to watch!!
> ...


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> Poke4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! i love them there fun and if you have a baby kangaskhan its very easy too win, no matter what it will know comet punch when it hatches :) i've one many times with one
> ...


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

YES! i named 1 of mine wtf because when it hatched it already had a baby! that makes no sense!


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> YES! i named 1 of mine wtf because when it hatched it already had a baby! that makes no sense!


oh, yeah! i always used to think about but never did understand it! okay, so you breed a kangaskan, and then when it hatches, it comes out with a baby?! that really does not make any sense!


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 21, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> oh, crap, i messed up my last post. just ignore the quote blah, blah, blah, and then back to quote.


Why don't you edit your post. :x


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> oh, yeah! i always used to think about but never did understand it! okay, so you breed a kangaskan, and then when it hatches, it comes out with a baby?! that really does not make any sense!


Yes and all kangaskhan are girls how do they breed? -_-'


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> Yes and all kangaskhan are girls how do they breed? -_-'


yeah, you're right. i guess nintendo didn't think that anybody would really analyze and think about stuff like that...:sweatdrop:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> yeah, i tried to do that but every time i try to edit my post it says that you're not allowed to do that (or something like that) and that you have to refresh the page and login again. and then i tried it again and it still didn't work. so, uh, yeah...:sweatdrop:


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


oh, sorry, i was talking to the other person who was here. sorry if i confused you or something...:sweatdrop:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

ok im just crazy though hehehe :)


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> ok im just crazy though hehehe :)


yeah, sometimes i go crazy too.:sweatdrop: like if i find out that one of my best friends likes pokemon i start yelling "YESSSSSS!!!!" and then i start asking them a lot of random pokemon questions.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

yes my friends are crazy... my friend wanted a poochyena but refused to exept it unless i named it willowfang -_-' i hate that name! bleah


----------



## Autumn (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> yes my friends are crazy... my friend wanted a poochyena but refused to exept it unless i named it willowfang -_-' i hate that name! bleah


*cough* It's called a warrior name (or at least one extremely similar, if said friend doesn't read Warriors).


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> *cough* It's called a warrior name (or at least one extremely similar, if said friend doesn't read Warriors).


OMG!!! you read the series warriors?!:freaked: me too! i love that series so much!! i knew that name willowfang sounded famillar!!


----------



## Autumn (Aug 21, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> OMG!!! you read the series warriors?!:freaked: me too! i love that series so much!! i knew that name willowfang sounded famillar!!


Uh, yeah. You could put it that way.

Back on topic! I don't actually have anybody decent to battle, but if I did, I might try out a level one battle with maybe a friend or two. *shrug* I'd much rather have a battle with better-trained Pokemon on higher levels. But that's just me~


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> *cough* It's called a warrior name (or at least one extremely similar, if said friend doesn't read Warriors).


o she does read warriors her nose is always planted in the books

...male gardevoir are cross dressers...


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> o she does read warriors her nose is always planted in the books
> 
> ...male gardevoir are cross dressers...


wow, i never really did think that male gardevoir are cross dressers...:sweatdrop: well, that's a new one... wow, i just went off topic again. okaaaaay...well, back to lv 1 battles. lv 1 battles are pretty cool, i guess. i always do drifloon vs. drifloon battles, though...:sweatdrop:


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 21, 2008)

Be careful of double-posting. You'll get an infraction. Drifloon vs. Drifloon is fun. :3


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Be careful of double-posting. You'll get an infraction. Drifloon vs. Drifloon is fun. :3


oh, yeah, i just noticed that. sorry.....:sweatdrop:


----------



## Renteura (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I have a lvl 1 Larvitar with Earthquake...


----------



## zuea (Aug 24, 2008)

lv 1 battles you have fun beating me at them, but they fun!


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 25, 2008)

zuea said:


> lv 1 battles you have fun beating me at them, but they fun!


yes i do thank you for noticing i now have a lv 1 drifloon and its a girl! ^^


----------



## zuea (Aug 26, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> yes i do thank you for noticing i now have a lv 1 drifloon and its a girl! ^^


yay it so cute!


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 26, 2008)

zuea said:


> yay it so cute!


? you have never seen my baby one! how do you know?! -_-' of course all driflloon look alike exept the shinys


----------



## zuea (Aug 26, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> ? you have never seen my baby one! how do you know?! -_-' of course all driflloon look alike exept the shinys


it still cute.


----------

